# the ultralights: ktm Xbow, XTR, caterham, ariel atom, subaru vstorm, radical.



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

We all know what a car is and most of us drive them. We might have developed stereotypes on what a car is, but there is a car category which is different. cars in this category lack many things that we consider standard in cars, like doors, a roof, A/C, drive assists, cargo space and radio/cd. im talking about the ultralights aka carcycles. these cars are made for one single purpose, performance! they are not nearly as expensive as a supercar but they can really smoke all but the most expensive of supercars. do not think however that these vehicles are some sort of toy or a gadget:4thatsba these are hardcore machines meant for drive hardened people

lets rise a periscope and see these cars individually


XTR: The XTRs might be street legal, but they are track cars to the bone. Its performance, its looks and its emmm.....practicality(?) show it in every chance. the weaker model is faster than a basic zonda! unfortunately i posses no info on the more powerful version, but its faster i guess:4-dontkno
more info will be available 

KTM Xbow: the car which i don't like much. it seems overdecorated and because of that its price(and its weight) is the highest of the lot, 60k for the basic and almost 100k for the pumped up version! 700Kg are a bit much for this type of car and the Audi engine(from a TT:laugh aint impressive with its 240 Hp. I also heard that its not sold to ppl under the age of 25. (place most stupid marketing trick award here)

Caterham: an old player, Caterham produces a wide variety of its model. also its the cheapest company. the classic model is priced at 16k even though its more expensive than a super mini hatchback. from the cheap classic to the veyron killer R500, Caterhams are not nice looking(60s lol), but what they lack in looks, they gain it as a steady value in the market.

Ariel Atom: in my opinion, the most balanced of the lot in every aspect. atoms, from the weakest to the most powerful, have excellent performance, they don't look like they come in peace like the Xbow nor they yell that the only reason that they are street legal is to make it easier to take em to a track like the XTR and they even got a boot. prices do not go over 44k nor the weight goes over 600 Kg:smile:

Radical: the radical does yell im street legal so that i can go to the track easier than an F1 car. you could always have some fun with the cops too....until you realize that a badly made road is coming up, but then it would be to late to push the brakes cause the car is too fast and your brain cannot react fast enough, and while your brain is working on the braking command you are all over the place, an ambulance comes to pick you up, you end up in an autopsy lab and when the braking command finally goes there are no legs cause your brain is in a vase on the doctors office. The Radical is faster than an atom and more hardcore than an XTR and costs around 45k. naugh said.

Subaru Vstorm: the Subaru(or at least i think its from Subaru) Vstorm is a new player. it weights around 700 kilos and produces around 280Hp standard. it looks a lot like an atom giving me the impression that its a bad spin off(like the Chinese hi-phone was a bad spin off of the i-Phone). its price is lower than an atom(like the hi-phone)but its performance is also lower than an atom. its three seat formation while is more practical is somewhat weird and it also makes it bigger, but its not a bad alternative though.


so there you have it. kitcars, carcycles, call them what you want. though they are not toys, they are all tools of fun, even if i was negative with some.

SO, lets see those posts rolling :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Let us know when you buy one.

BG


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Let us know when you buy one.
> 
> BG


:sigh: buy one huh? in my current state i will have a tough time buying a small city car. if i was to buy one though, that would be the atomray: aka "takes a big breath" the hyper charged ultra phased subprotonic antimatter ion pulverization turbo quadum particle acceleration cannon


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

in the ultralight category i think id like a campagna t-rex.add a turbo or something it would be insanely fast.


----------



## Ridonkulous (Sep 22, 2010)

This thread is so worthless without pics.

I don't think the 240hp Audi TT engine is laughable at all. That's bone stock in an "ultralight" as you call it. I have a feeling it would be pretty quick/nimble even with far less hp. You realize that the Atom, which is your favorite, only has a K20 in it right? That's nothing to be laughed at either, but is probably just barely at the 200hp mark stock. EDIT-I see they offer a NA Atom with 200hp, 245hp, or a Supercharged one with 300hp. I'd drive either. 

That Subaru VStorm is not actually a Subaru. It's made by SDR Sports Cars. It's just powered by a Subaru engine, probably because Subie has been making nice boxer engines with 300hp forever it seems now. And it looks pretty darn good, but I'm biased, I'd drive anything with 4 wheels and a motor, or 2 wheels and a motor. 3 wheels is just not cool in my book though.


----------

